
Is China Exporting Its Authoritarian Politics via Its Technology? - atlasunshrugged
https://www.theafricareport.com/20947/is-china-exporting-authoritarian-politics-via-its-technology/
======
yhoneycomb
Sooo what the US has been doing for years?

~~~
atlasunshrugged
Yeah I don't disagree that the U.S. has been selling technology that can be
used for nefarious purposes to not nice people/outright bad regimes for a long
time, I think the reason why people are concerned about this is because China
has an even more negative track record (at least recently) for human rights,
mass surveillance, etc. and ostensibly has fewer demands for the people it
sells to to be more Democratic or use the technology in non-authoritarian ways

